# Fiamma Level Up



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

Have found crack in front of one of my levelers.I have been in touch with Riversway Leisure and will post the outcome.


----------



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

*LEVEL UPS*

Have had conversation with Natalie from RIVERSWAY LEISURE,told me to bring them in and would swop them for new. 
Don't think they could do better,fair play to them for doing right thing.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

I have had 2 lots replaced now - the last cracked upon first use

Carol


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

try the Milenco Froli level ups, they are much more substantial


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Friant - the trouble is you never see them - and I recall someone else a year or so ago trying to track them down.

I am coming to the conclusion that you are better off making your own - only I have yet to persuade Duncan to do it....maybe when this set split as well - as they will - I have no doubt - maybe then he will do it.

Carol


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

I use the Fiamma " Jumbo " ones and they have been fine up til now. They seem less brittle than all the other Fiamma`s.

steve


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

We have only had the level up - and these are the ones that keep splitting..

Carol


----------



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

Hi Carol - if you go to the Milenco website they have a list of retailers, some are online and some go to the motorhome shows as well I believe


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We had a pair of Fiamma level up plus for donkeys years with no problems, recently gave them to a friend and treated myself to some Thule levellers while in Germany this year for €20.
A much less conspicuous colour and they come with a handy carry bag...










Pete


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

carol said:


> I have had 2 lots replaced now - the last cracked upon first use
> 
> Carol


Hi Carol,

Which type have you got, there are three models.

Level System Pro's are for caravans only,.

Level up Blocks are for Mh's up to 5 tons axle weight.

Level Up Jumbos are for twin rear wheels up to 8 tons and wider.

Peter


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi Peter - the middle set - the level-up for motorhomes 

The new ones I had were used just once, when I noticed them splitting again in the corner.... when we returned to Germany last October to the dealers, I showed him them and he replaced them, but this time they are black - look like peejays above, but no bag - that would have been useful - but these were priced at more than €20.... but swapped out for free.

I have decided it must be to do with whether there are stones below or where you place them, I always try to make sure there aren't but of course I do not yet have x-ray eyes...still working on that one

Carol


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

Hi Carol,

Well they will split on the corner if theres a stone underneath!

If the black ones are the same size as the 'split' ones, we do a bag to put them in

Peter


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Peter, well it is not the actual corners, I just think that if there are stones near those edges then they will split - but of course the ground is stony unless one is on tarmac.

Yes they are exactly the same size - how much is bag, seemed Thules was included - 

Carol


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Fiamma*

Hi

I prefer pieces of wood - free to a good home from the local timber yard!

Russell


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Russell I knew you did, I read here before, I have suggested it to Duncan, but so far, we still have Fiamma....daft I know...as at least if you make different sized ones, you could conceivably get some that would take you higher than the Fiamma which I think aren't really very high.

At least not for the places we find we get parked on - we are also nose heavy (I suppose with the maxi chassis and 3 ltr engine, well that's my assumption)...so we seem to need to go even when on the flat.

Carol


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

carol said:


> Peter,
> Yes they are exactly the same size - how much is bag, seemed Thules was included -
> 
> Carol


Hi Carol,

Bags are gold plated I am afraid, dont faint when you see the price, get the smelling salts out first please.

2.44p!

Peter


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Levels*

Carol

My van is also "nose down" and even on a level pitch, I stil have to raise the front end.

If you are fortunate enough to be able to acquire a plank of wood, you can saw it here and there and using a longer piece for the bottom and a shorter piece for the top, make a sort of step. Make a pair of these are they fit together "top to tail" for storage when travelling.

Russell


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Good ideas, Russell.

I've got some remains of 8" X 2" roof joists outside my front door. Time to make a few of them disappear :wink:

Gerald


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Peter

Not sure what size ours are but we could do with the Jumbo ones , would they still fit in the bag?

Mandy


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

mandyandandy said:


> Peter
> 
> Not sure what size ours are but we could do with the Jumbo ones , would they still fit in the bag?
> 
> Mandy


I will say again.. The Jumbo's do feel less plasticky and are less brittle than other Fiamma level-up's.My van is 5 ton fully laden and I've had them for well over a year now. 

steve


----------



## BIGLAD (Oct 8, 2007)

*level up's*

Hello all,
Just back from winter in Spain,sun shinning birds singing what load of tosh BAD weather in uk lol. :lol: 
Rivers way true to there word replaced split levellers.Sent jumbo's in stead of level up's.


----------

